# Clothes washer into floor drain



## textbook

sorry for the confusion with the first post. One of my competitors proposed that he could simply run a drain pipe to the floor drain and cement around the drain. i know for sure the code prohibits cement as a means of making a joint, but what about using the floor drain. 

hypethetically if everything was done to code before the floor drain could it be used that way. thanks everyone.


----------



## RW Plumbing

I think this is a question any plumber could answer. Therefore you aren't one. What does the code book say about it? If you don't know or can't find out you're not a plumber.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

O come on now guys .... Look you need to set a trap then run to the drain dont cement it. Use silicone to remove the air gap and it won't be a indirect drain and then it will work ,, but not with any suds in it they will foam up real bad ,, so hook up a softener to the washer cuz only hard water makes suds. It will work I promise.. If it doesn't then your screwed


----------



## c-note

cap the floor drain then find the vent serving it and put a santee with clenout ontop to serve the new trap and 20 inch stand pipe.


----------



## Tommy plumber

textbook said:


> sorry for the confusion with the first post. One of my competitors proposed that he could simply run a drain pipe to the floor drain and cement around the drain. i know for sure the code prohibits cement as a means of making a joint, but what about using the floor drain.
> 
> hypethetically if everything was done to code before the floor drain could it be used that way. thanks everyone.


 




Will you still be keeping the floor drain? I would think that to eliminate the floor drain would be undesirable. So, when the washing machine discharges, will it suck the p-trap dry in that floor drain? You'll need a relief vent to prevent that.

Do you have the room to install a vent for the laundry? Also, my code states that a laundry shall drain into a 2" standpipe which in turn shall drain into a 3" stack. At least that's my code, not sure where you are.

Also, where is the hot and cold water located?

Is the dryer gas or elec? 

How about a vent for the dryer exaust?

These are some items to consider before you offer a bid.


----------



## 100 Watt

Just get out the jack hammer and do it right. 
And being a "licensed plumber" I'm sure you'll do it right :laughing:


----------



## #1 n the #2 Biz

You guys are putting way to much thought into this just drill a hole to the outside and "Put It In The Hole"


----------



## Widdershins

#1 n the #2 Biz said:


> You guys are putting way to much thought into this just drill a hole to the outside and "Put It In The Hole"


What the hell -- Let's just pump those phosphates back into the soil.

Do you even think before you hit the "submit reply" button?


----------



## #1 n the #2 Biz

It was a little sarcastic. Of course you wouldn't pump it outside. Really??? You thought I was serious¿?¿?


----------



## #1 n the #2 Biz

I do want everybody to know I was just joking and was not serious at all


----------



## Airgap

#1 n the #2 Biz said:


> I do want everybody to know I was just joking and was not serious at all


I knew you were joking. I pump it over in the neighbor's yard...


----------



## mccmech

Widdershins said:


> What the hell -- Let's just pump those phosphates back into the soil.
> 
> Do you even think before you hit the "submit reply" button?


Not to be contrary but there are towns in Southern New Jersey where people actually do discharge back into the soil. These homes are "Grandfathered" in the updated codes. The fact is that regardless of whether your waste goes into a septic pit, then a leaching field and ultimately back to the earth, or if it discharges onto an acceptible point above grade, the filtration method is still the same. Mother Nature has an amazing means of cleansing herself.


----------



## 422 plumber

#1 n the #2 Biz said:


> You guys are putting way to much thought into this just drill a hole to the outside and "Put It In The Hole"


Isn't that grey water? That's all the rage now, no need to treat that extra water. Put it back in the aquifer. I don't know if I am kidding or just slowly succumbing to all the 'green plumbing" propaganda.


----------



## plumberkc

The idea of putting the grey water aside, treating it, and later using it would take some getting used to. Everybody wants to talk about green practices. The truth is people would rather buy city water because it's cheap and readily available. If the price of water goes up, there may be a demand for grey water systems.


----------



## #1 n the #2 Biz

The reason I was just kidding is here in Texas it is a big fine to let a washing machine or any "harvested" water back onto the soil It has go as far as even rain water that is collected if not approved from a engineer has to be put back into the city sewer to be retreated by the water treatment plant


----------



## Curbcock

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> so hook up a softener to the washer cuz only hard water makes suds.


Care to elaborate a bit more?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Curbcock said:


> Care to elaborate a bit more?


Read the whole thread!! I was just being smart that's all !!! When a new guy asks a question that a plumber should know it's assumed the he may not be a plumber and every one gives him hell.... I was just joining in on the fun!!!


----------



## Curbcock

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Read the whole thread!! I was just being smart that's all !!! When a new guy asks a question that a plumber should know it's assumed the he may not be a plumber and every one gives him hell.... I was just joining in on the fun!!!


I got the joke, hence the first quote. I'll just stick to ZING!! next time.


----------



## Hillside

I went to a kitchen stoppage at a scummy hoarder house and there was a hand written sign on the window that said "make sure hose is outside window before doing laundry" I asked if they wanted me to try and fix it and they said "no just do the kitchen stoppage it has been blocked for 3 weeks"........ Some people


----------

